# Baby Will Only Sleep in My Arms (Day and Night Sleep)



## REWSMAMMA (Aug 26, 2009)

My DD (almost 8 weeks old) will only sleep in my arms, on my chest, or right next to me.

I've really enjoyed cuddling with her and spending so much time together- however, I'm ready for her to begin napping on her own some. Plus I will eventually need to return to work and can't expect another caregiver to hold her 24/7, especially when she should be napping.

Does anyone have any advice on how to get her to sleep alone for naps?

Currently, I'll hold her until I believe she is in a deep sleep- then place her in her crib or co-sleeper- however, as soon as I set her down her little eyes pop open... sometimes I get a good 10 minutes, but that's it.

I really am good with co-sleeping at night- just hoping she will get some good rest during the day alone.

TIA!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DO you swaddle? Sometimes that helps, it is the closeness they like. I have never had success at being able to get my child to sleep and THEN lay them down somewhere. I find it much easier to nurse then the sleep on a bed and then roll away.









My first two were just in arms nappers. DS does great at napping only but only if he is on a bed, if I lay him down then he wakes up instantly.


----------



## REWSMAMMA (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks!







I'm worried about leaving her in our bed alone- we don't have any rails, etc.

She can't roll yet- but I know soon will be able to.

What do you think?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

My first baby was like that for a long time (or so it seemed at the time) and she grew out of it on her own at around 10 weeks or so. I think some babies just need it and that is ok.







I would try swaddling too or nursing on your side and trying to sneak away.


----------



## REWSMAMMA (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks







I've def. been swaddling- have been doing that seen she was born. It def. calms in in general. I love the Miracle Blanket- it truly is a Miracle.

Thanks all.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Do you have somewhere that you can put a mattress on the floor to try the nurse down and sneak away trick?

She may surprise you and sleep better when you're not around. DH and my mom were always better at getting DD to stay asleep when they put her down. It's never worked well for me.

However, when I am around, which is 99.9% of the time, DD still won't sleep without being glued to me, and she's 2.

Also, 8 weeks is SO little. What she needs now could be totally different from what she needs a month from now--they just change so much from week to week when they're that new.


----------



## rockportmama (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't worry. She'll grow out of it in a few years!









But seriously, they don't typically roll too much till 4 mos or so. She should be OK in the middle of your bed. Cold sheets always woke my kids up at that age. If I would lay down with them I had a better chance of sneaking away. V-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y. Sneaking away from a sleeping newborn is a mixture of luck, timing, and intuition. Mostly luck.









And don't worry about the caregivers. The cargiver and your precious will have to develop their own rhythm. If it helps, little ones seem to most often sleep for the caregiver and then keep Mom up all night.









One thing that I've found with working with my second is that when I am home, she needs me more to make up for the time I'm gone. So, after I completely give up the idea I should be able to set her down, her needs get met and then she wants down.









Good luck on your journey together!


----------

